# 2009 Leadville 100



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

Curious how many other RBR members were accepted in The Leadville 100 this year, and what kind of training you're doing for the race.

Pretty stoked to get in this year!


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Campbelllevy said:


> Curious how many other RBR members were accepted in The Leadville 100 this year, and what kind of training you're doing for the race.
> 
> Pretty stoked to get in this year!


altitude training is what i'll be focusing on. I bonked on 50 last year but still finished w/ a time of 5.5 hours. in June and july i'll be spending just about every weekend riding the trails and getting familiar w/ terrain and increasing the mileages as the event approach. I'll work up to 70-80 miles at most. The weekend before i'll do maybe 20 miles of the trail, no more. My goal is under 11 hours. I hope to loose a few pounds in the process.


----------



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

*Ride a road bike*

Having done ten of these, I have to say that the best training for Leadville is on a road bike. It is essentially a long hard road tikrace. I think Lance would agree.

I'm heading out with RMCC to do rides of up to 300km. If I get into really good shape, I'll do a couple of crits. 

I'll get on the mountain bike once a week, if it doesn't interfere with my road training.


----------



## ProudDaddy (Apr 19, 2006)

That is pretty good advice, but I would recommend a long mtb ride once a week. A good training ride imo is to start at waterton and ride the colorado trail to the wilderness area and back. Add indian creek for even more miles. That makes for a great day on the mtb and keeps those skills intact. jmo, ymmv


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

I moved to Aspen from Denver about two years ago, and used to ride Waterton to Top of the World area a lot - it's a great ride, but living up here I subsist on my road bike pretty much until May, if not June if the snowpack is as deep as it was last year.

I've had to stick to the trainer and running outdoors almost exclusively - although, I think I'll be able to get outside on the Rio Grande Trail (paved from Aspen to Glenwood) and continue to build base. In previous years I've peaked too early, so just plan to build and take it easy for the first part of this season.

I've never gotten into Leadville until this year, so am interested to hear about training from others.


----------



## tour (Jun 4, 2008)

i live in frisco, and ride road. as soon as the snow melts, if anybody wants to do a road ride let me know. the way the weather is going, that wont be more than a month unless a lot of snow falls, and the weather gets a lot colder.


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

tour said:


> i live in frisco, and ride road. as soon as the snow melts, if anybody wants to do a road ride let me know. the way the weather is going, that wont be more than a month unless a lot of snow falls, and the weather gets a lot colder.


When does the bike path from Frisco to Vail clear up to ride?


----------



## tour (Jun 4, 2008)

depends on the snow melt, and avalanche danger. the vail side opened much earlier last year. there was a section between frisco and copper mtn where a slide can, and does go across the path. until that snow settles or melts, the path stays closed in that area.

remind me as riding season gets closer and i will check things out. it snowed 8 inches yesterday, so it isnt quite there yet


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Isn't the Leadville 100 90% on smooth roads?


----------

